# Columbus Day Special at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*The COLUMBUS Day Promotion at Detailer's Domain*

Receive 15% off the total shopping cart when using the

*Promo code:* COLUMBUS

Starts now
Ends Oct 11, 2010 (Pacific)

Any order over $100 will receive a FREE BOTTLE OF LUSSO Auto Bathe

Combine the above with some of these already low prices:

Surbuf Pads

Save 20% plus off Uber Foam Buffing Pads!
Our NEW Classic Towel in 25x36!

*Stock up on Microfiber!*
Uber Glass Microfiber Towels in a 10 Pack
Uber No Name Microfiber Towels in a 25 Pack
Uber All Purpose Towels in a 50 Pack
Uber Classic Microfiber Towels in a 50 Pack

Don't forget till the end of this year we have a few shipping options.

Flat Shipping of $8.88 on orders under $149.95
Free Shipping on orders over $150.00
(only good within the 48 States)

Enjoy and as always thanks for your continued support.

Phil
Detailer's Domain

Note:
- Offer is 15% off the total of the shopping cart prior to shipping
- No Stacking Codes.
- Coupon valid on in stock items.
- Sorry we can not go back and credit any orders placed before this promo.


----------

